# Critique my form and draw length



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

It's hard to tell from the photo, but it looks like your draw side elbow may be a little behind the line (too far back). Usually this means that your DL is a little long. You may be able to correct this by moving your bow shoulder a little closer to the arrow. It's probably not a big deal.

The main thing I see is that the back of your release hand is not flat. Curled like that leaves too much room for excess tension and inconsistency.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## BOONER2008 (Mar 5, 2008)

Maybe straighten your head up a bit also?? Looks like your leaning in just a little bit.and yes the knuckles need to be straight but relaxed.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:cool2: it looks good to me, almost perfect.........


----------



## buckshot087 (Mar 18, 2010)

thanks. Ive been playing with my release for the past hour and cant figure out how I can shoot it with a flat hand. Just doesnt seem to work. Guess Ill have to play with it more. What about my draw length?


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

draw is perfect, look at any USA, mag. for hand placement... there are some good threads here too.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Hard to tell, but your front shoulder looks up. Keep your front shoulder down thru the entire draw...start to finish. I start start my draw below the chin line and come up into anchor. This helps keep the shoulder front should down. 

It may be down......kinda hard to tell.


----------

